# Installed TTS bumpers on Sahara Silver 3.2



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally after collecting all the parts over the past 6 months I finally got them painted and installed. I love it! I have to thank audi_rs for inspiration. I found his thread just after I bought the car and have been dreaming of doing the same thing. I'm planning on getting Hyper Silver VMR V708 19x8.5 wheels to match, and I also have an RS spoiler in the works as well.

Better pics with my DSLR from Cars and Coffee!














































And for those wondering, here is my before picture

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Finally after collecting all the parts over the past 6 months I finally got them painted and installed. I love it! I have to thank audi_rs for inspiration. I found his thread just after I bought the car and have been dreaming of doing the same thing. I'm planning on getting Hyper Silver VMR V708 19x8.5 wheels to match, and I also have an RS spoiler in the works as well.
> 
> I'll post better pics with my DSLR next weekend at Cars and Coffee!
> 
> ...


Car looks tight mate!!! And I think you should keep those wheels as they fit the car really well... and makes it a one of a kind IMO.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

WoRkZ said:


> Car looks tight mate!!! And I think you should keep those wheels as they fit the car really well... and makes it a one of a kind IMO.


+ 1 for bumper and yes, keep the wheels :wink:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

That's one fantastic colour, and for the V6 as well! Totally transforms the car with a new face on the front.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

very nice 8)


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks very good.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks guys! The new bumper really makes the car look very modern. I'm also thinking of having my mirrors painted silver to match as well, what do you guys think?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Thanks guys! The new bumper really makes the car look very modern. I'm also thinking of having my mirrors painted silver to match as well, what do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Looks great. Have you ever seen and touched the TT-S mirror casings? They have a pewter feel too them, they're a metallic dip with a kind of mattish finish. I've seen a few sprayed silver casings over the years and they never kinda look right. Try grabbing a set on eBay, they do come up now and then.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Best close up I have
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

I went from Dolphin Grey wing mirrors to TT-S Wing Mirrors then on to having the first Carbon Fibre wing mirrors on the forum. That was nearly 7 years ago.

Audi TT-S Mirrors 2008









Carbon Fibre Wing Mirrors 2008


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures! I like the look of the matte from the TTRS mirrors. At the moment I have 3 different silver colors on the front and I want to make them all match. The front lip seems a little bit too bright compared to the factory matte aluminum look on most parts. What do you guys recommend? I want the grill trim, fog trim, and front spoiler to all match a little better than they do at the moment.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I personally wouldn't put silver accents on that colour car, they don't look right in my opinion, the cars too light for them, they need to be body coloured or black

The front lip looks wrong

The facelift TTS fog grills look wrong without the TTS grill as they don't follow any other contour and bring silver stand out too much

On that colour car I'd go with dark accents, ie black

Only my opinion

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> I personally wouldn't put silver accents on that colour car, they don't look right in my opinion, the cars too light for them, they need to be body coloured or black
> 
> The front lip looks wrong
> 
> ...


The silver accents are my favorite part!

It sounds to me like you are suggesting this style of fog grill:










It looks a bit unfinished to me though. Perhaps having the fin part matched to the front lip will match better. The TTS grills all came with the bumper when I bought it used, so I didn't need to get anything else at the time.

I do think black may go well on the dark grey on the rear valance to black, and possibly a roof wrap in black.

I do agree that the front spoiler stands out in an odd way, its but its because the silver came out a little too light grey at the moment and I'll address that. The silver bits will really flow better when I get the hyper silver wheels too.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> I personally wouldn't put silver accents on that colour car, they don't look right in my opinion, the cars too light for them, they need to be body coloured or black
> 
> The front lip looks wrong
> 
> ...


I agree. Unless you get all the silvers to match it'll look a little mixed. I'd go for dark titanium or a black and a set of wheel spacers to give it a more aggressive stance.

Then again, it's not my car. Ideally you need to strip all the items you want in silver in one go, have them all sprayed at the same time for continuity. But before that you need to go to a body shop and get some test colours done.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> I'd go for dark titanium or a black and a set of wheel spacers to give it a more aggressive stance.


hehe, if you saw a front profile picture you wouldn't say that! My current wheels are 100% flush with the edge of the fenders.

Unless you like some serious poke


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for dark titanium or a black and a set of wheel spacers to give it a more aggressive stance.
> ...


The rears don't look spaced, must be the photos.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > The rears don't look spaced, must be the photos.


Yeah, its also a little harder to tell since the tires have some stretch. Current wheels are 19x9.5" et45 with stock tire size. New wheels will be 19x8.5" et32 reduce stretch but keep the wheels flush.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've updated my first post with MUCH better pictures as promised; see below:



Blaylock1988 said:


> Better pics with my DSLR from Cars and Coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Looking good. Loving those wheels. Pics are spoilt by those stupid orange cars in the background. Who the **** buys an orange car?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> Looking good. Loving those wheels. Pics are spoilt by those stupid orange cars in the background. Who the **** buys an orange car?


same person that buys these?


----------



## Audiquattroh! (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks great! Just outta curiosity, were these shot at Promenade on the Peninsula out in Torrance/Rolling Hills?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Audiquattroh! said:


> Looks great! Just outta curiosity, were these shot at Promenade on the Peninsula out in Torrance/Rolling Hills?


Yes! Cars and Coffee with Pelican Parts. Next one is in January. Come on out next time!

Quick update, I'm getting the dark grey plastic portion of the rear valence painted black, and also have a TTRS spoiler getting painted right now!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If you black out the lower silver diffuser then you'll lose it might be worth considering body colour, same at the back. Don't want to make the car look something it isn't but personally I like the TTS mirrors over carbon. ..maybe gloss black front and rear trim along with matching mirror housings.

P.s liking the wheels lots :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

And again Jase ;-)

My old TTS with gloss black lower splitter










Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Did my rear valance black with body coloured lower lip
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Gord you're a right picture slag. ..lol.

Yeah depending on the look you're after either gloss black or body colour. .With Sahara I'd be inclined to go gloss black tbh. ..and slightly digressing maybe a touch lower on the ride height ??


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

If you go gloss black on the splitter make sure you get the fog and lower grills done too of it looks pants


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

At the moment I'm just doing the black area on the rear valance like ReTTro's, but I'm keeping the silver bits on the front and rear. I don't care for the black front splitter, it looks like something is missing. Once I get the sliver wheels I think it will all come together. Not sure if I'll get the VMR V710 that I have right now or go with V708 (TT S-line), but definitely silver.

I'm starting to cave under the peer pressure to lower it. I'm thinking about it! May just do springs with an inch drop since I have magride.


----------



## Audiquattroh! (Apr 1, 2015)

haha, cool, thought it looked familiar. Ill def see you out there next time



Blaylock1988 said:


> Audiquattroh! said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! Just outta curiosity, were these shot at Promenade on the Peninsula out in Torrance/Rolling Hills?
> ...


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Blaylock1988 said:


> At the moment I'm just doing the black area on the rear valance like ReTTro's, but I'm keeping the silver bits on the front and rear. I don't care for the black front splitter, it looks like something is missing. Once I get the sliver wheels I think it will all come together. Not sure if I'll get the VMR V710 that I have right now or go with V708 (TT S-line), but definitely silver.
> 
> I'm starting to cave under the peer pressure to lower it. I'm thinking about it! May just do springs with an inch drop since I have magride.


She looks beautiful mate, really like the TT in Sahara...

I like the existing wheels but think silver alloys would look just as sweet. Personally wouldn't bother with the RS spoiler tho, think they ruin the flow in design but each to their own blah blah


----------



## ornithology (Dec 13, 2012)

That just looks fantastic!!! Do you have the part numbers for the conversion?

And that rear...so sick! Do you have numbers for that too?


----------



## ornithology (Dec 13, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Did my rear valance black with body coloured lower lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that rear valence? Do you happen to have the part number? I'm guessing your exhaust is stock? Thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's the stock pre facelift s-line valance, just painted it satin black and did the lip red

Part number : 8J0807421D

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't know all of the part numbers for the front end. I bought a fully assembled front bumper from a salvage yard so I don't have to do any part hunting on that (except for xenonz grill).

I added a little something to the front. I quite like it! See if you can spot it.









I have a custom wrapped TTRS steering wheel coming next week. I'll post that here too.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

New steering wheel installed!










Custom leather wrap was done by DCT Motorsports. They were a pleasure to work with and made it exactly how I wanted, and it was cheaper than buying a brand new one!

Thank you to ReTTro for the info about install. It was so much easier than I thought it would be. I also found this thread really helpful.

Now I need to get a new S-tronic shifter to match!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've got one of these sat in the spares box if interested mate










On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> I've got one of these sat in the spares box if interested mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate it, however the shifter boot won't work on my car (LHD). Would the knob still work by itself?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You use your existing mate

There's a mod to fit this to yours

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice but not a huge fan of the grille badge.


----------

